# Sherkston Shores Campground - Review



## l2l

Sherkston is a great private campground with all the emenities of a small Theme Park.
They have an indoor and outdoor arcade, mini-golf course, 2 pools, children's wading pool, waterslides, mini golf the list goes on and on!

They have what I call Main Street where they have little shops, a pizza parlour and few other places that at the time I was there were under renovations. We really enjoyed our time here in fact we liked it so much that we booked our lots for the next year.

Here is our old trailer on our lot, the lots are GREAT, they are paved driveways so leveling is a breeze! They also offer Hydro, Water and Sewer.











Besides being right on Lake Erie and having a HUGE beach area they also have a Quarry on the property with a private beach. The Quarry offfers scuba diving, fishing and swimming. Here is a picture of the Quarry and their private beach.










My dog thought this Quarry was made just for her, we could NOT keep her out of the dam thing.. Typical Golden...










A nice shot of the moon just before sunest










All in all I would rate this park am 8 out of 10.
Its nice and clean the people are friendly and there is a ton of stuff to do.

For more info on the park itself please go to

www.sherkston.com


----------



## glfortner

Thanks for the review. It looks like a great campground. Thanks for the pics too!


----------

